# 4-5 GPU an einem Mora 360LT sowie  420mm und 240mm Radiator



## knightmare80 (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo ihr da Draßen,

ich möchte beim Theme FoldingHome ein wenig Leistung beisteuern ohne Verluste am Komfort zu haben,

Was habe ich:
Gehäuse: 900D
CPU derzeit 6900K mit Heatkiller 4, aber Plattformwechsel zum TR mit einem 1950X und später 3000Serie mit 16/32 Treads.
1x Mora360LT white mit 4STück Noisblocker NB-BlackSilentPro extern am Tisch befestigt
1x Alphacool 280mm Radiator 28/30mm intern
1x Alphacool 420mm Radiator 28/30mm intern
alle Radiatoren mit 140mm Enermax UCTB14P PWM bestückt
alles geregelt über eine Aquaero6XT

Systemkomponenten:
geplant TR 16/32 Treads 3000 Serie, bis dahin 1950X *Wasserkühler fehlt noch*
derzeit 2x 1080Ti 2Ghz mit Phantecs, es sollen aber noch 1Stck GTX980 mit Aquacomputer GPU Kühler sowie 2x 290X reinkommen. (Die Karten sind alle verfügbar)
Ende des Jahres geht es dann weiter mit dem Austausch der beiden 290x gegen 1080Ti und die 980er wenn 5 GPU´s laufen ebenfalls gegen eine 1080Ti der ähnlichen Verbrauch/ Leistung.

Meint Ihr ich bekomme damit alles ausreichend gekühlt?

Ziel ist: Die beiden 290X sowie GTX980 24h/7Tage laufen zu lassen. Die beiden 1080Ti sollen frei bleiben damit ich den PC zum Spielen/ Arbeiten nehmen kann.

Update 23.01.2019: Ich habe mit dem Aquacomputer airplex radical 4/420, Kupfer-Lamellen | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Radiator im  Deckel und nur 2 Enermax  UCTB14P PWM es relativ einfach geschafft meine beiden 1080Ti ohne OC  Lautlos zu Kühlen... Finde es genial was ein richtiger Radiator alles Leistet. Jetzt wird noch der 420er Slim sowie der 280er Slim von Alphacool eingebunden und dann mal schauen was das Setup mit der GTX980 an Temperaturen erzeugt. Fotos folgen dann noch.


----------



## Darkspell64 (14. Januar 2019)

Servus,

ein hohes Ziel, so eine Menge zu kühlen. Eine Heizung wirst du in diesem Raum (oder der ganzen Wohnung) nicht mehr brauchen 

Wenn ich das mal grob hochrechne und die Zukunftspläne mit einbeziehe, stehen also 5 1080ti (â min. 250W) plus ein TR (geschätze 150-200W) auf der Liste. Grob überschlagen und mit etwas OC kannst du also mit 1500 Watt oder tendeziell mehr rechnen müssen.
Dem gegenüber stehen folgende Radiatoren: Mora (9x120mm), 1x280mm (2x140mm) und 1x420mm (3x140mm). Komme ich auf etwa eine Fläche, die 15-16 120mm Lüftern entspricht.

Somit wäre ich bei grob 100W pro 120mm Lüfter (wirklich nur grob, bevor mir jetzt einer genau die Fläche berechnet )

Das würde ich als kühlbar ansehen, aber vermutlich wird es nicht sonderlich leise. Ich habe selbst ca. 60W pro 120mm Lüfter und würde das nicht als unhörbar bezeichnen. 
Ob jedoch der klassische Maßstab mit 100W max. pro 120mm Lüfter bei so großen Anlagen zutrifft, kann ich dir nicht genau beantworten.

Optionen: 
1. einen 2. MoRa anschaffen 
2. Das ganze auf 2 Kreisläufe aufteilen (CPU + 2 GPU´s für Gaming, 3 GPU´s für Folding), was ich alleine schon zur Entlastung der Pumpe(n) empfehlen würde. Jedoch würde ich auch hier auf mehr Radiatorfläche setzen.
3. Statt Overclock nur Undervolting betreiben bzw. TDP begrenzen, um die Leistungsaufnahme einzuschränken

Alle 3 Dinge kombiniert wäre denke ich das Optimum.

Vielleicht können die Kollegen mit den Extrem-Systemen noch mehr beitragen, ich erachte das Ganze aber als... sagen wir, ambitioniert 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Darkspell


----------



## knightmare80 (14. Januar 2019)

Also die 3 GPU´s für das Folding werden definitiv UC und angepasst damit ich pro GPU bei unter 200Watt rauskomme. 
Meine D5 hat sogar meine beiden HTCS Radiatoren parallel  (Passive)  mit einer Wassersäule von 2m vom Boden ohne Probleme befördert. Leider bin ich mir unsicher, meine beiden HTCS mit in das System einzubinden, weil ALU... Da mein PC zwischen meinem Wohnzimmer und der Küche steht, habe ich seit dem der PC läuft im Winter selten die Heizung an und immer schön warme 24-26Grad 
Zusammengefasst:
Option 1: Ich habe noch einen alten Mora1, leider müsste ich einen anderen Platz finden, das wäre echt schwer. Oder ich schneide meinen Tisch nun doch auf und setze noch einen 280mm in den Tisch weil ich ja sowieso das vor hatte. Oder welche Größe würde man mir Empfehlen? Bitte nicht zu groß, weil die Stabilität nicht unendlich ist. Oder noch einen 240mm Radi seitlich rechts und einen 280mm in die Front...
Option2: Habe zwar eine 2.Pumpe für meine AT6XT und mein Aquadrive , aber da hängt nur ein 120mm Phobya G-Changer 120 V.2 drin...
Option3: Ja bei den Folding Karten gibt es nicht wie bei meinen Hauptkarten 2Ghz GPU Takt...


----------



## Darkspell64 (14. Januar 2019)

E-Heizung... Mit Nebenfunktionen 

Ich denke eine D5 sollte dass dann schon packen, aber es wird trotzdem eine Menge Widerstand bleiben. 6 Kühler und diverse Radiatoren wirken irgendwann dann auch restriktiv.

Die Frage ist: Wie leise soll es sein, wenn alles läuft? Wenn du kein Problem mit 1500 U/min aufwärts hast, müsste es gehen, wenn 800 U/min das Limit darstellen wirds eng.


Erweiterung der Radis: Eine Empfehlung wird schwer, da wir dein ganzes System um Umfeld nicht kennen. Ich würde einfach sagen, so groß wie irgend möglich. Wenn wir wieder rechnen und von 200W pro Komponente (5x Graka, 1x Prozessor) und somit von 1200W ausgehen, könnte es schon klappen.

Bilder von allem wären sehr interessant, dann können wir auch etwas brainstormen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2019)

Darkspell64 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wie leise soll es sein, wenn alles läuft?



Exakt hier liegt der Hund begraben.

Natürlih reichen deine Radiatoren um 1500W wegzukühlen. Wenn du kein Problem damit hast dass dein Wasser stellenweise 50°C erreicht und die Lüfter auch etwas lauter sein dürfen ist das technisch gar kein Problem.
Wenns dagegen leise sein soll würde ich den MoRa360 nehmen und noch nen MoRa420 danebenstellen (die kleinen Radis kannste dir da sparen). Dann geht sowas auch leise.

(Wenn geld weniger relevant ist auch noch ein Gigant als einzel-Radi für sowas wie geschaffen )


----------



## knightmare80 (14. Januar 2019)

Bilder kann ich morgen mal machen. Da kann man dann meine HTCS Radiatoren sehen, die hatte ich früher mal im Kreislauf drin und habe dann sehr lange passiv Arbeiten können. Da die Radiatoren aber aus Alu sind, habe ich Angst das Sie irgendetwas anstellen 
Ein Gigant klingt toll, aber ich habe leider nicht den Platz, was sind "https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/radiatoren-passiv/8383/alphacool-cape-cora-hf-442-konvekt-schwarz?c=353" ??? Sind die nützlich? Leistung? Meine HTCS haben pro Stück um die 75Watt. Ich könnte höchstens an die Wand unterhalb vom Schreibtisch etwas anschrauben. Ansonsten ist es schlecht mit Platz...

So, habe mal 3 Bilder gemacht. Da hier die Bilder immer hingelegt werden, link aus meinem OneDrive https://1drv.ms/f/s!AiUDLPuPkiZmhY4p-X38ZkUP9oMyyw
Also ich habe nicht wirklich Platz...


----------



## Darkspell64 (14. Januar 2019)

Also bei den Platzverhältnissen würde ich eher einen Mora an die Rückwand montieren, auf ein paar Abstandshaltern. Aber viel Platz ist da echt nicht mehr.... 
Wenn du die Seitenwand nicht durchsichtig brauchst, könntest du die vielleicht auch ein Seitenteil aus Stahlblech holen (Anfrage beim Hersteller versuchen) und daran einen Mora montieren. 
Alternativ kannst du die tolle Blümchentapete komplett hinter einer Wand aus Mora´s verstecken, sieht vermutlich schicker aus 


Die von dir geposteten Radis sind glaube ich das gleiche was du schon hast. Die sind auch aus Aluminium, fallen also raus


----------



## knightmare80 (14. Januar 2019)

Darkspell64 schrieb:


> Also bei den Platzverhältnissen würde ich eher einen Mora an die Rückwand montieren, auf ein paar Abstandshaltern. Aber viel Platz ist da echt nicht mehr....
> Wenn du die Seitenwand nicht durchsichtig brauchst, könntest du die vielleicht auch ein Seitenteil aus Stahlblech holen (Anfrage beim Hersteller versuchen) und daran einen Mora montieren.
> Alternativ kannst du die tolle Blümchentapete komplett hinter einer Wand aus Mora´s verstecken, sieht vermutlich schicker aus
> 
> ...



Bitte keine Kritik an der Tapete das ist OT  

Welche Rückwand meinst du? Also am Boden an die Wand unter dem Schreibtisch? Dafür hatte ich noch einen alten Mora 1 mit Lüftern aus meinem alten Folding Home Projekt.....


----------



## Darkspell64 (14. Januar 2019)

Naja, außer der Wand hinter dem Schreibtisch (über oder unter der Tischplatte) und der Tower-Seitenwand bleibt nicht so viel Platz.
Alternativ könntest du doch mit 2 Pumpen arbeiten und eine starke (D5 z.B.) mit langen Leitungen zu einem weiter entfernten Radi verwenden. Kommt jetzt drauf an wie der Rest vom Zimmer aussieht.


----------



## knightmare80 (14. Januar 2019)

Das Zimmer ist wirklich groß, eine D5 habe ich schon aber ich würde lieber versuchen nun doch meinen alten Mora1 links unter den Tisch an die Wand zu schrauben. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob ich dann an die Wand die Warme Luft blasen sollte oder lieber 1cm Luftspalt und von der Wand weg blasend... 

Frage in die Runde: Wenn ich jetzt einen Mora1 noch in den Kreislauf integriere, sollte doch mein Hitzeproblem viel kleiner sein und ich zumindest im Folding Betrieb (3GPU´s) Silent-tauglich sein.
Für die beiden HTCS Radiatoren baue ich dann einen Fake-Kreislauf mit dem ganzen Zeug was ich dafür gekauft hatte und werden dann über den Bildschirm etwas aus meinem 3D Drucker und Acrylglas fertigen... habe noch so viel Zeug da.


----------



## knightmare80 (17. Januar 2019)

Konnte mich nicht halten und habe meinen 10% Gutschein von AT genutzt und mir einen Aquacomputer airplex radical 4/420, Kupfer-Lamellen | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany für den Deckeleinbau sowie einen Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany für die Front bestellt. Na gut, etwas mehr war es dann doch, aber das Handtuch Aquatuning Handtuch "Profi-Star" 50x100cm | Clothing | Merchandising | Aquatuning Germany wollte ich unbedingt als Geschenk haben... ich Liebe diesen Laden...  und bei Aquacomputer habe ich den letzten Artikel von Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter mit RGBpx Beleuchtungsset fuer Monitore, 60 adressierbare LEDs 53275 geholt. Grund ist, ich mag dieses System und außerdem muss ich meine A6XT einsenden weil ein Lüfterausgang defekt ist und ich dann beim FoldingHome Event nicht dabei sein könnte, ohne Regelung... aber die Quadro ist ja wie ein Geschenk, weil 4x PWM Regelung und eine aktuelle Software


----------



## knightmare80 (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich habe jetzt die 980er mit den beiden 1080Ti am laufen. 
Ausgelesene Daten von meiner Aquaero: 
*Wassertemperatur:
 nach CPU 34,5Grad, 
nach allen GPU´s 47Grad, danach kommen ein 280er und ein 420er passiv)
vor der Pumpe Saugseitig (Vom AGB und Mora) 32Grad
vor dem Mora 36Grad mit IR-gemessen am Schlauch
D5 100% 26l/h
Lüfter laufen nur am Mora 38%/ 470rpm
Gehäuselüfter aus
*CPU Temperatur ca.40Grad
1080Ti 1  44Grad
1080Ti 2  53Grad
980             55Grad

Meine Fragen:
Mein großer Temperaturunterschied kommt weil meine D5 am limit läuft?
Sind 25l/h zu wenig?
Kann eine Rohrstrecke von 40cm auch mal 45Grad warm sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2019)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Mein großer Temperaturunterschied kommt weil meine D5 am limit läuft?


Ja. Je geringer der Durchfluss desto höher die Temperaturunterschiede.


knightmare80 schrieb:


> Sind 25l/h zu wenig?


Nein. Aber natürlich auch nicht besonders viel. Sprich man kanns so machen, ist aber untere Grenze.


knightmare80 schrieb:


> Kann eine Rohrstrecke von 40cm auch mal 45Grad warm sein?


Die Temperatur ist unabhängig von der Rohrstrecke.
Falls du meinst ob das schlimm ist: Nein, ist es nicht.


Folgendes: Eine 1080Ti gibt rund 250W Abwärme ab bei Vollast. Alles was die GPU an Energie abgibt muss das Wasser an Energie aufnehmen (Energieerhaltung).
Die Thermodynamik sagt dazu Q'=cp x m' x dT (Wärmemenge pro Zeit gleich spez. Wärmekapazität mal Massenstrom mal Temperaturdifferenz). Klingt irre kompliziert, ists aber nicht. Ich löse mal nach der temperaturdifferenz auf und setze deine Werte ein:

dT = 250W / (4,18 x 7,22)
250W ist die Abwärme der 1080Ti
4,18 ist die speziefische Wärmekapazität von Wasser, das musste mir einfach glauben oder nachschlagen
7,22 ist dein Durchfluss in gramm pro sekunde (also deine 26 l/h mal 1000 durch 3600)

Ergebnis: 8,3 Grad wird dein Wasser theoretisch wärmer werden wenns die Karte unter Vollast passiert hat. Und siehe da du misst 44 Grad bei Karte1 und 53 Grad bei Karte2. Da sind genau die ~8-9 Grad Unterschied. 


Insgesamt würde ich die Lüfter vielleicht noch etwas hochdrehen um nach den Radis unter 30°C rauszukommen, ansonsten ist das schon noch ok so.


----------



## Duke711 (10. Februar 2019)

25 l/h sind eindeutig zu wenig, man verschenkt so bei den Radiatoren und Kühlkörpern erheblich Kühlpotenzial und so sind die Temperaturen ~ 15 K schlechter als z.B: mit 60 l/h


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> 25 l/h sind eindeutig zu wenig, man verschenkt so bei den Radiatoren und Kühlkörpern erheblich Kühlpotenzial und so sind die Temperaturen ~ 15 K schlechter als z.B: mit 60 l/h



Bitte einmal lesen und verstehen warum das Käse ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html

Kurzform: Mehr Durchfluss bedeutet auch, dass das warme Wasser weniger Zeit im Radiator verbringt und der es entsprechend weniger herunterkühlen kann. Das einzige was ein sehr hoher Durchfluss bringt ist, dass die Temperaturunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufs kleiner werden - die Kühlleistung bleibt genau die gleiche. Die meisten Leute interpretieren Temperaturen leider mit Kühlleistungen was aber völlig verschiedene Dinge sind (Temperatur ist eine Stoffeigenschaft, Leistung eine Arbeit pro Zeit). Bei 20 l/h haste halt GPU1 bei 40 Grad und GPU2 bei 50 Grad als Beispiel. Erhöhst du jetzt den Durchfluss auf 60 l/h haste als Beispiel GPU1 bei 45°C und GPU2 bei 48°C - die Temperaturdifferenzen werden kleiner aber die Temperatur des Wassers nach dem Radi wird auch höher (da dieser weniger Zeit zum kühlen hat). Die abgeführte Wärmeleistung ist genau die gleiche wie vorher.

Der Durchfluss einer WaKü ist praktisch völlig egal so lange man oberhalb der Untergrenze bleibt, die Feinstrukturkühler benötigen um turbulente Strömungen im Bereich des Wärmeübergangs zu erzeugen.


----------



## Duke711 (10. Februar 2019)

@Incredible Alk

Bitte einmal die Grundsätze von Thermodynamik durchlesen und lernen zu verstehen bevor man solche Behauptungen tätig:



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitte einmal lesen und verstehen warum das Käse ist:.



Wichtig ist die Energiebilanz zwischen den beteiligeten Fluiden der Wärmeübertragung, in diesen Fall Wasser und Luft:

Berechnungsformeln fuer einen Waermetauschers
Leserartikel - Durchfluss vs Temp @ Netzradi | ComputerBase Forum

Umso geringer der Durchfluss ist, umso weniger Leistung kann der Radiator austauschen, der die Leistung Maßgeblich von der mittleren log. Temperaturdifferenz abhängt, was wiederum zu steigenden Temperatur führt. Ausführliche Erläuteren werden in den verlinkten Artikeln aufgeführt.

Das gleiche Prinzip gilt auch für Kühlkörper:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1017509


Auch das bezüglich der Turbulenzen ist falsch, die sind weder im Radiator noch im Kühlkörper vorhanden:

Auf der Suche nach der Turbulenz und nicht gefunden


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2019)

Es ist schön dass du mit vielen Formeln und Links um dich wirfst. Wenn du diese auch verstanden hast wie es in der Praxis tatsächlich aussieht (das widerspricht natürlich nicht den genannten Regeln, man braucht nur einen Blick für das Gesamtsystem statt nur auf mittlere logarithmische Temperaturdifferenzen und Formeln zu starren - diese sind anders zu interpretieren wenn es um einen Kreislauf geht und die Auslasstemperatur die Einlasstemperatur mitbestimmt, wir reden hier von einem System mit Rückkopplung!) siehst du auch warum das stumpfe Anwenden dieser (auf andere Systemgrenzen ausgelegten) Theorien hier falsch ist.

Ich mache weder dir noch sonstwem da Vorwürfe, denn genau das ist das, was im Schulsystem und auf Unis gefordert ist und genau das ist der grund warum dann in der realität viele scheitern: Formeln und Regeln kennen und nutzen ohne den Menschenverstand einzusetzen dessen Logik einem schon sagen muss warum es Käse ist die Leistung eines Radiators thermodynamisch zu berechnen wenn man das was unten rauskommt oben wieder reinpumpt - wenn man das berechnen wollte gehts höchstens iterativ oder per FEM. Ich habe damals genau die gleichen Fehler gemacht und es auch auf die harte Tour gelernt (denn u.a. mit genau dem Kram verdiene ich seit vielen Jahren mein Geld). 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, was du schreibst stimmt ja alles. Nur hats mit einem geschlossenen WaKü-Kreislauf nichts zu tun bei dem die Ausgangstemperatur des letzten Radis nennenswert oberhalb der Raumtemperatur liegt - und die Temperatur des Einlasses auch noch von der Durchflussmenge abhängt. Stell dir mal vor du hättest einen extremst (unendlich) hohen Durchfluss. Dann wäre die Temperatur des Wassers vor dem Radiator die gleiche wie nach dem Radiator da das Wasser nur extrem (unendlich) kurz im Radiator verbleiben würde.

Was du schreibst: "Umso geringer der Durchfluss ist, umso weniger Leistung kann der Radiator austauschen" stimmt dann, wenn die Einlasstemperatur konstant ist. Davon gehen deine Formeln aus. Hier ists aber so, dass ein geringerer Durchfluss auch eine geringere Auslasstemperatur und eine wiederum geringere Einlasstemperatur bewirken. Deswegen funktionieren die ganzen verlinkten Formeln hier nicht (ohne Weiteres) - denn wenn der Durchfluss geringer ist steigt die Differenztemperatur im geschlossenen System und die Leistung des Radis steigt. Das kann deine Formel und deine Links nicht wissen.

Dasselbe gilt für Kühlkörper. Natürlich sind die leistungsfähiger wenn der Durchfluss höher ist. Nur steigt in einem geschlossenen WaKü-Kreislauf dann auch die Einlasstemperatur in den Kühlkörper, was in deinem schönen Diagramm natürlich nicht berücksichtigt ist (das Diagramm gilt dann wenn du dein Einlasswasser aus dem Wasserhahn ziehst). 
Du kannst wählen zwischen beispielsweise 30 l/h bei 25°C Einlass und 35°C Auslass oder 60 l/h bei 30°C Einlass und 35°C Auslass. In beiden Fällen ist die Chiptemperatur unter dem Kühler vergleichbar.


----------



## Duke711 (10. Februar 2019)

Dein Post #17 sagt mit das nur nichts verstanden hast und auch nichts verstehen willst. Über den Uni Betrieb brauchst Du mir nichts erzählen, da ich ein abgeschlossenes Studium mit Schwerpunkt Thermodynamik habe und ich u.a. mit Wärmeübetragern beruflich viel zu tun habe.

Wie gesagt, wenn Du die Gesetzmäßigkeiten verstehen willst dann lese die verlinkten Artikel durch, dazu existieren eben falls Messungen von anderen Usern

z.B:

https://abload.de/img/high_res_dt_analysis_0rsm0.png

Berechnungsformeln fuer einen Waermetauschers
Leserartikel - Durchfluss vs Temp @ Netzradi | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Dein Post #17 sagt mit das nur nichts verstanden hast und auch nichts verstehen willst. Über den Uni Betrieb brauchst Du mir nichts erzählen, da ich ein abgeschlossenes Studium mit Schwerpunkt Thermodynamik habe und ich u.a. mit Wärmeübetragern beruflich viel zu tun habe.



Umso erschreckender dass du den Unterschied zwischen "Radiator im offenen Betrieb" (dafür gelten deine Formeln) und "Radiator im geschlossenen Kreislauf" (dafür gelten deine Formeln in dieser Form bzw. ohne Iteration nicht) nicht erkennst?

Es ist müßig in langen WoTs darüber zu diskutieren, das Thema ist leider so komplex dass das aus Erfahrung (habs schon öfter mal versucht) nicht funktioniert. Mehr als die Erläuterung da oben will ich daher nicht schreiben. Dass diese Auslegung von geschlossenen Systemen die ich da oben beschreibe so stimmt kannst du mir nun glauben oder nicht. Ich _weiß _es schlichtweg deswegen, weil ich seit Jahren (nach einem ähnlichen Studium wie du ) industrielle Anlagen auf diesen Grundlagen dimensioniere. Würde ich da für geschlossene Systeme deine offenen Formeln verwenden wäre ich schon lange arbeitslos. 

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wir beide ziemlich genau wissen was wir da tun (das ist eigentlich zwingend so wenn man Thermodynamik studiert hat), nur hart aneinander vorbei reden. 

Schau mal in deinem untersten Link (Leserartikel - Durchfluss vs Temp @ Netzradi | ComputerBase Forum) auf die orangene Kurve. Da ist die Auslasstemperatur bei 200 l/h höher als die Auslasstemperatur bei 50 l/h. Genau das ist das, was ich oben zu erklären versuche. Die Temperatur wird bei höherem Durchfluss in geschlossenen Systemen ggf. HÖHER. Und genau das ist das, was der TE hier in seinem Kreislauf hat und auch misst. 
Wenn er jetzt seine Lüfter aufdreht bis anschlag wird die Temperatur mit steigendem Durchfluss NIEDRIGER. Das ist der Standardfall den du oben denke ich angenommen hast. Denn bei hohen Drehzahlen ist der MoRa so stark dass es quasi so ist alös würde man sein Wasser aus dem Hahn ziehen - und dann passen auch die Formeln für den offenen Kreislauf wieder super.


----------



## Duke711 (10. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Umso erschreckender dass du den Unterschied zwischen "Radiator im offenen Betrieb" (dafür gelten deine Formeln) und "Radiator im geschlossenen Kreislauf" (dafür gelten deine Formeln in dieser Form bzw. ohne Iteration nicht) nicht erkennst?.



Nein diesen kenne ich nicht, Du kannst sicherlicher diesen angeblichen Unterschied fachlich begründen.

Nachtrag:

im übrigen habe ich die Dynamik so eines Kreislaufes ebenfalls in dem verlinkten Leseartikel kurz erläutert:

"Das liegt darin begründet, dass die Auslasstemperatur am Durchfluss gekoppelt ist. Ist dieser gering, stellt sich innerhalb des Wärmetauschers eine hohe Temperaturdifferenz ein. Das wiederrum führt zu einer geringeren Auslasstemperatur die im übrigen nicht vorteilhaft ist. Denn zu einem stellt sich die Einlasstemperatur nach der zugeführten Wärme ein, diese ist also konstant, falls die Wärmequelle konstant sein sollte.
Das bedeutet aber auch wenn die Auslasstemperatur fällt, nähert sich diese immer mehr der Umgebungstemperatur an. Das bedeutet nun eine niedrigere untere Temperaturdifferenz und somit fällt die Leistung des Wärmetauschers.
Nun tritt ein Ausgleich ein. Die geringere Leistung wird jetzt durch eine höhere Temperaturdifferenz ausgeglichen. Da nach Unten kein Spielraum ist, steigt eben nun die Einlasstemperatur.
Was im übrigen auch nicht erwünscht ist, denn die Einlasstemperatur ist immer die Rücklauftemperatur der wärmsten Komponente im Kreislauf. D.h. eine Komponente liegt dann im Mittelwert, je nach Leistung, ungefähr bei der Rücklauftemperatur des Wärmetauschers."




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wir beide ziemlich genau wissen was wir da tun (das ist eigentlich zwingend so wenn man Thermodynamik studiert hat), nur hart aneinander vorbei reden.
> 
> Schau mal in deinem untersten Link (Leserartikel - Durchfluss vs Temp @ Netzradi | ComputerBase Forum) auf die orangene Kurve. Da ist die Auslasstemperatur bei 200 l/h höher als die Auslasstemperatur bei 50 l/h. Genau das ist das, was ich oben zu erklären versuche. Die Temperatur wird bei höherem Durchfluss in geschlossenen Systemen ggf. HÖHER.



Da würde ich mach mal von einen Interpretationsfehler deinerseits ausgehen. Richtig mit steigenden Volumenstrom nimmt die Ausgangstemperatur widererwarten zu, was man nicht erwarten würde. Warum das so ist lässt sich über die mittlere log. Temperaturdifferenz  bzw. über :

Delta T = Q / Massenstrom

begründen. Da die Rücklauftemperatur nicht mehr ansteigt, der Delta T trotz steigenden Massenstrom abnimmt, muss somit die Vorlauftemperatur zwangläufig ansteigen. Aus diesem Grund wird auch das Leistungsvermögen eines Wärmetauscher über die mittlere log. Temperaturdifferenz klassifiziert. Mit den selben Datensatz ergeben sich dann folgende Werte:

Leserartikel - Durchfluss vs Temp @ Netzradi | ComputerBase Forum

bzw:

https://abload.de/img/high_res_dt_analysis_0rsm0.png --> Wenn man hier die Messtoleranzen glätten würde, ergibt sich eben falls die bekannte Hyperebel.


Genauso gut kann man aber von einer geregelten Wärmezufuhr in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur und somit einer konstanten Rücklauftemperatur ausgehen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=962563


Erweiterter Nachtrag:

Deine Argumentation stützt sich auf eine signifikante Fehlinterpretation, in dem man nur den kurzen Augenblick eines instationären Zustandes betrachtet. Klar mit geringeren Volumenstrom nähert sich die Vorlauftemperatur immer mehr der Umgebungstemperatur an, wo man meinen könnte, das wäre vom Vorteil, die Komponente wird mit kühlerem Fluid versorgt. Schaut man sich aber den stationären Zustand an, der zweifelslos eintreten wird, erkennt man, dass der Wärmeübertrager die erforderliche Wärme nicht mehr abführen kann, die allgemeine Temperaturdifferenz steigt um dieses Defizit auszugleichen und somit steigt die gesamte Temperatur im Kreislauf einschließlich der Komponenten.
Das sieht man auch anhand der Lüfterdrehzahl. Bei 20 l/h spielt diese kaum eine Rolle mehr, da hier eindeutig der mangelnde Volumenstrom die Leistung limitiert. Also kann es überhaupt nicht sein, dass der Volumenstrom nicht von Bedeutung wäre. Dann wäre auch nicht die Lüfterdrehzahl von Bedeutung.


----------



## knightmare80 (11. Februar 2019)

*@All BITTE beruhigt euch.* 

Ich kann nur meine praktische Erfahrung jetzt einbringen. Alk hat nicht unrecht. Aber Duke liegt ja auch nicht so falsch.
Fakt ist,
SITUATION 1 UMPE 100%, 25-28l/h - habe ich am PC Eingang vom AGB und Mora *Messpunkt1: 30Grad* Wassertemperatur, nach dem CPU 6900k@4,3Ghz bei 50% Last kommt ein 420/60 Radiator (Lüfter starten erst bei 35Grad Temp. Luftrichtung aus dem Gehäuse), beim *Ausgang* dieses Radiators habe ich *Messpunkt2: 2Grad höhere* Temperaturen.
Danach kommen 3 Grafikkarten (2x1080Ti+GTX980) übertaktet. danach ein 280/30mm Radiator (schwache Lüfter starten erst bei 40Grad Temp. 9V max. Luftrichtung aus dem Gehäuse) Dort habe ich immer *Messpunkt3: 9Grad höhere* Temperaturen. Danach kommt ein 420/30mm Radiator (Lüfter laufen immer bei  500rpm und drehen ab 35Grad Wassertemp. höher.
Am Ausgang meines Computers habe ich KEINEN Temperatursensor, per IR Thermometer habe ich eine Temperatur von *Messpunkt4: 35Grad* gemessen.

SITUATION 2. PUMPE 80% 15l/h (Anzeige kommt sporadisch weil zu wenig Flow)  habe ich beim *Messpunkt1: auch 30Grad*, *Messpunkt 2 hat 3Grad  höhere*(*Jetzt* spühre ich das oben aus dem Computer Wärme aufsteigt), *Messpunkt 3 10-11Grad höhere* Temperaturen.(Lüfter des 280mm Radiators laufen auf 9V permanent und neben dem Gehäuse steigt spürbare Wärme auf) Auch der Radiator der vor dem Ausgang kommt, wird jetzt fühlbar wärmer. An der Leitung *Messpunkt4: sind jetzt auch nur 36-37Grad* gemessen worden.

Achso, ich Lüfte gerade mein Wohnzimmer, Raumtemperatur 19Grad. Ich habe jetzt einen noch größeren Temperaturunterschied vor und nach den Grafikkarten 24 vs 38Grad und es läuft nur der Mora. 

Ich werde meinen Flow mit einer 2. Pumpe erhöhen und hoffe das ich dadurch meine Wärme schneller zum Mora Transportieren kann. Bin gespannt wie dann meine Temperaturen ausfallen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Erweiterter Nachtrag:
> 
> Deine Argumentation stützt sich auf eine signifikante Fehlinterpretation, in dem man nur den kurzen Augenblick eines instationären Zustandes betrachtet. Klar mit geringeren Volumenstrom nähert sich die Vorlauftemperatur immer mehr der Umgebungstemperatur an, wo man meinen könnte, das wäre vom Vorteil, die Komponente wird mit kühlerem Fluid versorgt. Schaut man sich aber den stationären Zustand an, der zweifelslos eintreten wird, erkennt man, dass der Wärmeübertrager die erforderliche Wärme nicht mehr abführen kann, die allgemeine Temperaturdifferenz steigt um dieses Defizit auszugleichen und somit steigt die gesamte Temperatur im Kreislauf einschließlich der Komponenten.
> Das sieht man auch anhand der Lüfterdrehzahl. Bei 20 l/h spielt diese kaum eine Rolle mehr, da hier eindeutig der mangelnde Volumenstrom die Leistung limitiert. Also kann es überhaupt nicht sein, dass der Volumenstrom nicht von Bedeutung wäre. Dann wäre auch nicht die Lüfterdrehzahl von Bedeutung.



100% einverstanden - nur bin ich noch nicht so sicher wie viel der Volumenstrom hier tatsächlich schon limitiert.

@knightmare: Wir sind doch ganz ruhig. 
Keine Sorge, solche Diskussionen können wie ich oben schon erwähnte schnell in Textberge ausarten einfach weil das Thema kompliziert ist und man schnell aneinander vorbei redet. Über solche Dinge unterhält man sich besser vor ein paar Seiten Papier/Skizze und mit nem Bleistift. Ich hatte aber nicht das Gefühl dass Duke und ich uns hier persönlich bekriegen (meine Absicht ist das definitiv nicht/nie). Es reicht ja schon aus wenn einer ungenau von offenen und geschlossenen Systemen redet und der andere von stationär und instationär und so weiter - am Ende meinen höchstwahrscheinlich beide dasselbe (hätten wir das Thema nicht beide verstanden hätten wir das Studium dazu kaum geschafft - das System WaKü ist ja noch vergleichsweise simpel), nämlich das was Duke im Nachtrag verfasst hat.

Was du misst in deinen beiden beschriebenen Situationen ist dabei sehr eindeutig (da sind wir uns auch garantiert sofort einig ): Natürlich wird dein Wasser wärmer nachdem es zu kühlende Komponenten passiert und deren Wärme aufgenommen hat. Je langsamer es dabei fließt desto höher muss die entstehende Temperaturdifferenz sein da die abgegebene Wärmeleistung der Komponenten gleich bleibt, in einem bestimmten Zeitraum aber weniger Wasser "vorbeikommt". Gleiche Energiemenge in weniger Wasser rein bedeutet Temperatur muss stärker steigen.

In der Praxis würde ich (bei gegebenem Durchfluss von 25 l/h, 15 sind wirklich zu wenig alleine schon aus strömungstechnischen Gründen) die Lüfter an all deinen Radis so schnell wie möglich drehen lassen ohne dass deren Geräuschpegel dich stört. Dann schauste dir die Temperatur hinter dem letzten Radi (oder vor dem ersten Chip) an, also die kälteste Stelle im Kreislauf sozusagen. Ist diese Temperatur sehr nahe an der Umgebungstemperatur kannste (wenn du den Durchfluss nicht erhöhen kannst) die Lüfterdrehzahlen etwas reduzieren (da an der Stelle ein lauterer Radi wenig bringt - ohne Differenztemperatur ist die abgegebene Wärmeleistung null) bis du eine Handvoll Grad von Umgebung zu Wasser "übrig" hast.

Das ist dann der Punkt wo Duke ins Spiel kommt sozusagen - denn wenn an der kältesten Stelle im Kreislauf das Wasser (fast) genauso kalt ist wie die Umgebungstemperatur dann limitiert der Durchfluss tatsächlich stark die Leistung. Der Radiator könnte mehr Abwärme abführen, wenn er nur mehr warmes Wasser abbekommen würde sozusagen. Der Fall ist bei so viel Radifläche aber in der Praxis kaum relevant da die Temperaturen deiner Hardware ohnehin schon sehr gut sind wenn ein solcher Fall eintritt. Natürlich kann man da noch ein paar Grad mehr rausholen mit einer stärkeren Pumpe - die Frage ist nur ob es sich lohnt die CPU von 45 auf 40 zu drücken, denn das macht technisch keinen nennenswerten Unterschied mehr.


----------



## knightmare80 (11. Februar 2019)

Also die Temperaturen meiner Hardware sind im pseudo-passiv-betrieb also nur der externe Mora läuft aktiv für mich vollkommen ausreichend. Mit der Wärmebildkamera hatte ich keine wirklichen Hot Spots. Trotzdem laufen im Boden 3x140, Front 3x120mm Fans bei 5V und drücken Luft in mein 900D. Im Deckel und am Boden befinden sich jeweils 2x 140mm Fans die ab 35Grad Wassertemperatur vor dem ersten Verbraucher mit 5V starten. Dank FoldingHome könnte ich das jetzt 2Tage unter volllast Testen und bin derzeit zufrieden. Das mit der 2.D5 möchte ich ja spätestens angehen wenn ich noch mehr Grafikkarten in das System einbinde. Dann sind 5GPU‘s am rattern


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2019)

Wenn du noch mehr GPUs einbaust brauchste zwingend eine zweite Pumpe - bei noch zwei Kühlern mehr bricht dir der Durchfluss sonst zu stark ein.


----------

